# Flat USB Charger for HP Touchpad?



## jajaja (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello,

I have my HP Touchpad since last week.

I got myself a Belkin Pleat Sleeve (http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=509026, fits perfectly) as protection, but now I cannot really fit the round HP USB Charger in it:

Is there any alternative in the market that is flat like e.g. the Original iPhone charger (e.g. http://www.amazon.com/Power-Adapter-charger-iPhone-Europe/dp/B0043GELNE), fits nicely in the little sleeve, and has the same specs (5,3 V, 2000 mA)?

The round form factor of the HP thing is just not practical.

Thanks.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Not to my knowledge, sorry.


----------



## jajaja (Sep 20, 2011)

it's weird cuz there are super tiny car chargers with those or at least similar specs: http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/463132955/Dual_USB_Griffin_USB_Car_Charger.html
but no socket charger....


----------



## jajaja (Sep 20, 2011)

Behold! I just searched a little bit more on alibaba.com and found this: http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/486155179/Hot_Universal_cell_phone_charger.html
Does anyone know a shop that sells this in Europe?


----------



## Gedster31 (Sep 21, 2011)

​Those look a lot like HTC phone chargers. Like other tablets, doesn't the TB require high output? My touchstone wallwart is 2amps. My Ipad wallwart goes to 11, I mean 2.1 amps. The ones on Alibaba say 1amp on the top portion and then on the bottom 2amps. I know the HTC ones I have put out 1amp max. I wonder if the Flyer (htc's tablet in the States) has the same style plug but 2amps out?


----------



## jajaja (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep, wondered that,too. 
Unfortunately, the HTC Flyer Charger has only 1000 mA, too: http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Charger-Black-HTC-Thunderbolt/dp/B003WM6SOU
What iPad wallwart are you using?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I ordered this one: Proporta Apple iPad 2 In-Car Charger - Dual USB 4000mA

It hasn't arrived yet tho.


----------



## jajaja (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, that's a *car* charger, not a wall charger. For some weird reason, it is easy to find car chargers with those specs (5V, 2100 mA) but not wall chargers....


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, how about this: http://www.amazon.com/IPAD-2USB-Hig...HO38/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316714562&sr=8-2

View attachment 2916


or this: http://www.amazon.com/4-Port-Adapter-Charger-Powered-Devices/dp/B003ZTU0OO/ref=pd_sim_e5

View attachment 2915


----------



## jajaja (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, my current (smaller) favorite is this one: http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Ladegerä...BADI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316769572&sr=8-2
View attachment 2946

I ordered it yesterday, will post here if it works...


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Sorry, how about this: http://www.amazon.com/IPAD-2USB-Hig...HO38/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316714562&sr=8-2
> 
> View attachment 4269
> 
> ...


If the first one can deliver 2A per port, then it would be great. Not that it can't be true, but the fact that it's a generic type product with no branding isn't super inspiring though.

Reviews say that second one only puts out 300ma per port and the mfg website just says up to 2A, doesn't say per port (if it was per port i'd imagine they'd say it explicitly) otherwise it would be awesome (my bedroom when I travel looks like something out of a science fiction movie with 10' and 15' usb cables all over the place in every available outlet.


----------

